# 60 lb. Catfish



## thamm20 (Jun 16, 2008)

We caught this 60 lb. catfish and 10 more flatheads


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2008)

*Wow,*

ya'll did good


----------



## deerbuster (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW!! Good job!!


----------



## Jasper (Jun 17, 2008)

Holy catfish! Congrats on a great haul.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 17, 2008)

GEEZE!!!!


take me with you next time.......


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh ya where were yall, what did you catch it on?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow !!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 17, 2008)

That is a nice fish!


----------



## Trizey (Jun 17, 2008)

Yep, great fish!  

Someone is going to be mad!


----------



## backroads_n_GA (Jun 17, 2008)

Good fish!


----------



## ClintW (Jun 17, 2008)

Just wait until one of the catfish huggers see this 

Did you use a live bream to catch him or this?  
www.catfishstunner.com


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Where Were You Guys? What Did You Use For Bait?


----------



## thamm20 (Jun 17, 2008)

we were on the ocmulgee fishing limb lines using bream for bait


----------



## BPR (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow.  Great fish.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 17, 2008)

maker4life said:


> Ooh , ooh , ooh I'm telling J Seph .


----------



## maker4life (Jun 17, 2008)

Ooh ,ooh , ooh I'm telling J Seph .


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jun 17, 2008)

im not by any means a "catfish hugger" but just out of curiosity i would like to know what you gain by keeping these fish.


----------



## diamondback (Jun 17, 2008)

Good eating.I know channels and blues are not that good when they get over a couple pounds but flatheads are great not matter how big.Good catch guys.Whens the fish fry.save me some belly meat.lol


----------



## whammond (Jun 17, 2008)

What do you gain by shooting a 14 point buck?


----------



## thamm20 (Jun 17, 2008)

i like to eat them buddy


----------



## Hoss (Jun 17, 2008)

Great catch.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jun 17, 2008)

Didnt know that they were good eating.  ive always heard that that big ones are terrible to eat.  btw i wasnt asking in a bad way i was only asking because i didnt know the answer. 



whammond said:


> What do you gain by shooting a 14 point buck?



hmmmm....i wonder if you even deserve an answer.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Jun 19, 2008)

Get em Will haha. Dont mess with brothers they will tag team ya UGABULLDOG. Good catch


----------



## hevishot (Jun 19, 2008)

nice haul! Some good eatin' too!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 19, 2008)

ClintW said:


> Just wait until one of the catfish huggers see this
> 
> Did you use a live bream to catch him or this?
> www.catfishstunner.com



What the heck???


----------



## jgates12 (Jun 19, 2008)

haha...im still waiting on my invite


----------



## Derek Edge (Jun 23, 2008)

Man yes, those big flats taste great.  That belly meat makes great nuggets.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jun 24, 2008)

nice mess of cats--fine eatin for sure


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jun 24, 2008)

whammond said:


> What do you gain by shooting a 14 point buck?




I don't see why you would try to compare killing a trophy deer with catching a trophy fish.  A fish can be released to fight another day for someone else to enjoy but a deer can't be released after being harvested.  Just wish more people would practice CPR (catch, photo, release), so that we still have monster flatheads to battle with in the future.


----------



## bassfishga (Jun 24, 2008)

Great catch, how long was the fight with that big boy?


----------



## Woodscrew (Jun 24, 2008)

Man last time I saw anyone catch that many of that size they were calling them things up.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 28, 2008)

Awesome catch.  I will be lining down on the Altamaha (SP?) the end of August with a couple of friends and i have seen pictures of the fish they caught prior...not as big as the one your holding, but the ones on the wall resemple what they caught.  Filling a pair of 120 quart coolers full of meat in one good night!!  I can not wait.  I love catfish for dinner!  

Do not mind the whiners...if they want to catch and release, that is their own thing...and pushing their philosophy on others is wrong as telling you to just photograph the 14 point buck instead of fill the freezer and take a bunch of pictures to show your friends...no difference to me.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jun 28, 2008)

klemsontigers7 said:


> I don't see why you would try to compare killing a trophy deer with catching a trophy fish.  A fish can be released to fight another day for someone else to enjoy but a deer can't be released after being harvested.  Just wish more people would practice CPR (catch, photo, release), so that we still have monster flatheads to battle with in the future.



I hope you are joking


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 28, 2008)

Klemsontigers7 you can also practice CPR as you call it on deer just take a picture and let them walk away you don't have to shoot them, after all it is the hunt not the kill right?


----------



## wgeeslin (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats good looking fish!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 7, 2008)

Congratulations on a great bunch of fish!

If y'all want to debate catch-and-release, do it in a catch-and-release thread on another part of the forum.  This is the bragging board forum...   No more debate in this thread, please.


----------



## ray97303 (Jul 10, 2008)

Congrats, now thats a monster cat! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mattellis2 (Aug 1, 2008)

who is the guy in the blue shirt on the left?  he looks a whole lot like someone i went to school with.

-matt


----------



## thamm20 (Aug 4, 2008)

Perkins


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Aug 4, 2008)

Now thats a fine App!! Congrats Fellas!!


----------



## J Pritchard III (Aug 6, 2008)

Carson...I used to live down the road from him.


----------

